# Amazon device rumor/competitor offerings -- MERGED TOPIC



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh, I can't wait to see this when it comes out!!

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/29/amazon-android-tablet-to-be-called-scratchpad/


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I hadn't heard about this, thanks for posting!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazon is coming out with an Android tablet?! Sweet! I'm glad I didn't invest in a Xoom, yet.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

The article has been updated.  No, they are not building an Android tablet named Scratchpad.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe this was all anearly April Fool's Day prank!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it would be a brilliant idea on Amazon's part. I have hope it will come true at some point.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I see no reason for Amazon to produce an Android tablet themselves, when there are already a bunch available, and their Kindle app runs on them all.  What would be the point?  It's an area that's tough to compete in, and they tend to make their money on ebooks, not hardware, in the Kindle area, at least.  Other types of items, they are a retailer, not the manufacturer.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

It would be nice of someone could ride herd on all the android stuff. The one nice thing about apple products is the hardware and OS are relatively uniform. Android seems like the PC, a sorta common OS running on all sorts of different hardware.

It is unfortunate that we are unlikely to see significant cross-platform compatibility or emulation anytime soon. I'd like to be able to buy any phone, any tablet, any e-reader and format it to my specification and load my apps on it. Given what I suspect is a general similarity under the hood for most of these tech devices this shouldn't be out of the realm of technical feasibility. It is certainly out of the realm of marketability and corporate profitability though! 

Wow, who knew that there would come a day where I am sticking to Apple because the same quality and quantity of programs don't exist on another platform? If only I could send a message back to myself circa 1999......


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> I see no reason for Amazon to produce an Android tablet themselves, when there are already a bunch available, and their Kindle app runs on them all. What would be the point? It's an area that's tough to compete in, and they tend to make their money on ebooks, not hardware, in the Kindle area, at least. Other types of items, they are a retailer, not the manufacturer.


Amazon may want to produce a tablet to compete on even territory with Apple - not necessarily in the tablet market, but in the Apps and content market.

Right now, Apple can afford to take a loss on its iPad hardware because they will make up for that loss in selling apps and content - especially when they start enforcing apps to us in app purchasing, where they will get 30% cut of everything sold through in App purchases.

The other tablets cannot compete on the hardware as well, because they do not have the sophisticated market system in place to make up for any losses they take on the hardware. Thus, their hardware is either more expensive or not very profitable, making it more difficult to stay in the market.

Amazon, with their Amazon appstore and their already existing huge customer base, has the ability to compete with Apple if they do decide to design their own tablet. The tablet would be tailored to use their appstore, thus, generating profits through apps and content, and they could also afford to take a loss on the hardware, making it easier to compete with the iPad on price. Basically, it would be the same situation as with the Kindle - they create the hardware, but mainly as a means to sell the content for the device.


----------



## kfran (Jan 31, 2011)

I found an article that said this wasn't the case, and it does just refer to the toolset

http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-scratchpad-2011-3

I do think that they should come up with something. Sure, they can't compete with the ipad, but Amazon is innovative, and I think they can come up with something unique for us to use.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, even if ScratchPad isn't an Amazon tablet, I think future Kindles will be.  There's already a Software Development Kit in beta, which is where all the games and Notepad and what have you are coming from, so I have to believe that Amazon is at least thinking along those lines.

--Maria


----------



## candide (Feb 15, 2011)

One of the things I like about the Kindle is that it does one thing extremely well. Although I'm pretty nerdy I've never been one to get gushy and icky about a piece of tech, but the Kindle is the exception - it's cheap, it's elegant and it's an unobtrusive pleasure to read books on.

I've been hoping that Amazon are running with the plan of getting the device into the wild and then concentrating on selling books/content to Kindle owners rather than doing annual updates to the hardware in the manner of Apple. If they want to release a tablet then good luck to them, but I really, really hope that they keep a low-cost basic book reader on the shelf as well. I don't want games and apps on my Kindle, they're just an unnecessary complexity and a distraction. I've got a phone (Android) that can do all that - it can also read Kindle books, but not a fraction as well as the Kindle itself can.

That's my tuppence worth.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not privy in any way to Jeff Bezos' plans. But based on what he's said in the past, the news stories about what sort of people Amazon has hired lately, and recent new features on the site (Android Apps and the Cloud drive/player), here's what I _think_. 

There will always be a Kindle that is recognizable as more or less what we have now. I think he will keep the non-backlit b&w format. Though if color without back-lighting becomes affordable/feasible, that 'option' may be available. I think his first love is books and reading so he wants to keep that front and center.

Amazon will, sometime this year, (I'm hoping sooner rather than later  ) release an Amazon branded tablet with a form factor similar to the iPad/Xoom. There will, of course, be a Kindle APP for it. It will be called something other than "Kindle"

They may also release a smaller tablet, with a form factor closer to the Nook Color/Samsung Galaxy.

(I hope they do not opt to ONLY release the smaller form factor device as I wouldn't be interested in that size tablet, though it's a fine size for my Kindle.  )

I don't think they'd call either one "Kindle". I expect they'll keep that trademarked name for the dedicated e-reader line.

A Kindle 4 is possible in time for Christmas this year, based on past history of Kindle releases, but I won't be surprised if all that happens is the K3 price goes below $100.

This should not be taken as 'prediction', though I'll be happy to accept Kudos if I'm right!  Really, it's probably all more like wishful thinking.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's more to consider:

http://gdgt.com/discuss/amazons-tablet-coming-but-what-will-it-d07/


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I do think Amazon will put out their own tablet relatively soon, before Apple runs away with the entire market, if only to retain control of users' access and pricing for Amazon stuff purchased for their tablets.  I think it would be a great marketing ploy and a huge sales boost, when Amazon releases their tablet, if they offered something like 5% off everything purchased in the Amazon store using the Amazon tablet.  I would be one-clicking on that.  (Just more wishful thinking... )

N


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my...I want one!

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/kindle-tablet/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've no doubt it's coming. . .the question is when. . . . .

Here's a link to the CR article/interview referenced in the above link: http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2011/05/will-amazon-make-a-tablet-stay-tuned-says-jeff-bezos.html

(not sure if you have to be a member to see it, sorry. )


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm figuring this will be their Christmas draw this year, I want one too!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That article was the first I had seen a July date mentioned. I still love my K2, but I definitely want the color tablet, especially if it's running Android.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, but it wasn't Bezos that said July. 

Though an end of summer launch to coincide with roll-out of library borrowing right before the new school year seems plausible. . . . . .

If it's a full sized tablet, I'd have to seriously consider it, which would totally make my husband do the eye roll thing. . . . and I guess I'd pass my XOOM on to my son. . .


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm figuring this will be their Christmas draw this year, I want one too!


It'd be a smart move on their part. So many people bought Kindles last Christmas and now they could see those same customers coming back for the color tablet. I totally want one.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd want one as well. If it's the K3 size, it would be more portable to take with me. I guess we will see.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://androidandme.com/2011/05/news/rumor-amazon-has-an-entire-family-of-android-devices-coming-this-holiday/

Believe it if you want to, this suggests more than one tablet, and maybe an Amazon phone! It also suggests an unusual screen tech may be tried. And the possibility of a small amount of free 3G data per month, which sorta fits the Kindle precedent, and would be a distinguishing thing.

I hadn't thought of it till reading this, but an iPod Touch competitor might be interesting.

And who knows, maybe we'll all get ponies for Christmas. Or even unicorns!

The fellow who wrote this is a reasonably reliable and connected individual, but not famous for big scoops, especially about Amazon. I have no idea what to think. A lot would depend on specifics, but so far I'm not reaching for my credit card.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged a couple of threads on this topic. . .sorry for any confusion. . . . .


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Rumor: Amazon has an "entire family" of Android devices coming this holiday
http://androidandme.com/2011/05/news/rumor-amazon-has-an-entire-family-of-android-devices-coming-this-holiday/


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I suppose it would be just like any other tablet, except it would have a Kindle App built in, and the Amazon logo on it. If tablets do take over, then we'd just be able to buy from any bookseller, we could read Amazon books or Barnes and Noble books. It might be a pain to switch apps, but I suppose someone could create a front-end that would let you access all the books on your device, regardless of where they originally came from.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

OMG that Marisol display looks great!  Come on Amazon, I am pulling for you!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree that Amazon is planning something big.  In the last two weeks, they've announced new hiring in seven different states. They're massively increasing their ability to fulfill orders people place through Amazon.com. So they're obviously anticipating a sudden surge in purchases from Amazon -- and it seems weird to be anticipating that in May (where the major shopping holidays aren't coming up for another six months!)

My theory is that Amazon's Android tablets will basically be a slick "Amazon purchasing device" -- possibly discounted for people who spring for the Amazon Prime plan (which offers faster shipping for a once-a-year fee.) Once you've spent all this money to buy your Android tablet, you're going to want to use it to shop.  I'm guessing Amazon's trying to make sure that everyone has a good experience with their new Android tablets.

I'm wondering if Amazon is planning something that's even *smaller* than a Kindle. Maybe they're building an e-ink screen into something like a "Kindle Mini."  It'd be shaped like an iPod, but instead of music files it downloads e-books. And of course, with no back-lit screen, there'd be no glare, so it'd be easy on your eyes. And best of all, Amazon could sell it for even less than their current line of Kindles -- which could guarantee that they'd get a flood of new Kindle owners who'd want to buy e-books from Amazon!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I already want one of these!  Can't wait.


----------



## joel_carvajal (Apr 30, 2011)

What about an Android tablet on one side and a kindle on the other side? Will you guys buy one of those?

Sent from my GT-I5700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I already want one of these! Can't wait.


You and me both!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Why I gotta wait til Christmas?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Why I gotta wait til Christmas?


Careful there, you might end up stuck in the garbage chute or make it all the way to the furnace!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what they come out with.  I don't have much interest in an Amazon tablet given I have a Kindle 3 and an iPad 2 already.  But I'd be interested in say a smartphone potentially as I'm considering taking that plunge later this year and would probably go Android instead of iPhone.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My ears and eyes are perked up. I don't have a tablet or any kind of smart phone. Mine is pretty dumb  . But if anyone can make the overwhelming mess that is out there easy and simple and consumer friendly, its Amazon. 

I also have been waiting on a tablet to see what else comes out. I want Android so its not as limited in stuff as apple is. It would replace my now older netbook I only use for certain things anyway.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the quote that jumped out at me (and it's not the first time I've heard it):

"....considering the projections that the Kindle may go completely free for Prime subscribers by this Fall...."

That could turn me into a Prime subscriber.  I have an iPad and a K2 - and don't usually care about moving on to to K3 until I get one in my hands and think "Oh, this is nice...".  I don't care much about the whole Android thing - but probably would've been tempted by a 6" or 7" color tablet (always said I'd have preferred a 7" iPad).  It'll be fun to see what Amazon does come out with, though.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd definitely have no interest in a 7" tablet.  Even the iPad screen I often wish were an inch or so bigger as I read a good bit of 8.5x11" pdf documents on it and its' a bit small for that.

But that's just me.  I really want a tablet PC more than an iPad like tablet so it's just a stop gap for me until Microsoft gets their tablet OS out and hopefully makes it closer to full PC functionality while being thin and relatively light like the iPad (unlike the clunky Tablet PCs of the past).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I'd definitely have no interest in a 7" tablet. Even the iPad screen I often wish were an inch or so bigger as I read a good bit of 8.5x11" pdf documents on it and its' a bit small for that.
> 
> But that's just me. I really want a tablet PC more than an iPad like tablet so it's just a stop gap for me until Microsoft gets their tablet OS out and hopefully makes it closer to full PC functionality while being thin and relatively light like the iPad (unlike the clunky Tablet PCs of the past).


Ah, there's the difference - I don't much care for reading on the iPad - it's okay, but I much prefer eInk. I do have one PDF that came free from a publisher and can't be converted - the only way I'll be able to read it is on the iPad, and Stanza seems to be the best app for this particular book. I love the iPad for lots of other things, including reading magazines. But not so much for reading novels, although I may end up putting the occasional PDF from the library on it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I seldom read novels on my iPad, other than the occasional library e-book.  And that will stop when they add library book support to the Kindle later this year.

But I do a lot other reading on it.

PDFs of scholarly journal articles
Word Documents
Newspapers
Magazines
Comics
etc.

Basically anything that's just doesn't work well on the Kindle's small screen and/or needs color.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Nice to see Android giving Apple some competition regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

If amazon does a good mirasol based android tablet, I'm so there.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

cant wait to see what they develop


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish there was a video or full transcript but this is the article Consumer Reports wrote after interviewing Jeff Bezos which is mostly about the Kindle.

http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2011/05/will-amazon-make-a-tablet-stay-tuned-says-jeff-bezos.html

Follow up article Amazon tablet talk: 3 reasons you should care:
http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2011/05/draft-amazon-tablet-talk-continues--and-3-reasons-why.html


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

If Amazon sells it for $250, I'm interested. If they sell it for $500, forget it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I still like the idea of a "Kindle mini."  I mean, a 3G Kindle can hold something like 1,000 music mp3 files. So a little iPod-shaped Kindle could give Apple some real competition -- especially if it came with an e-Ink screen.  (It'd be like using one of the Kindle smartphone apps -- except that you'd be getting rid of the back-list display!)

Anyways, add me to the list of people who think Amazon will be releasing a new Android-powered tablet-sized computer soon -- if not *more* Android-powered devices!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think this was inevitable, especially after the Nook Color went all tablet on everyone earlier this month.  However, I can already tell I am going to become a traditionalist who likes his Kindle with buttons and a gray background and in black and white.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw a story in the Washington Post on my iPad a bit ago that the current rumor is that Amazon is coming out with 2 Android tablets, currently code-named "Coyote" and "Hollywood."

My guess is one would be 7" or so and akin to a Nook Color, and the other will be around 10" and more akin to the iPad or Xoom.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

I started with a K2 and went to the DX (first gen) then bought my daughter a K3 for the PDF function. I now have a Sprint EVO (4.3 inch screen), a Dell Streak (5 inch screen) and a Samsung Galaxy Tab (7 inch screen). I have the Kindle app on all three. Even the 4.3 inch screen is big enough to work as an e-book reader. I also always carry the Streak with me and use it when I want to surf the net. I have the hot spot option on my EVO and use that with the Streak and Tab to surf with. I almost never use the DX anymore because I love the color option when books have color illustrations and if I want to look up something in the middle of reading a book I can do that with a real browser that supports flash. Then pick up where I left off. Some of the options with the kindle app is, you can have a white background with black text. Sepia background with black text. Sepia is the same color that you get with e-ink on the kindle. And a black background with white text. Strangely, I much prefer the black background with white text. You can also change the background lighting and text size. One biggie is that with a touch screen when there is a foot note, you just touch the note marker and you go to the foot note. After reading it you can go back and pick up where you left off. The big, and it really is a BIG negative, battery life really sucks. Battery life aside, I will never go back to a kindle type of device that only does one thing no matter how well it does that one thing. I just like having one device that pretty much does it all and in color.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

http://blogs.forbes.com/marcbabej/2011/05/03/amazon-said-to-be-readying-a-color-kindle-for-the-holiday-shopping-season/


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/05/amazon-tablets-bezos/


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I dunno. I guess if I had wanted color, I would've gotten a Nook.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Colored E-Ink is different than an colored LCD screen such as the Nook.  However I have a feeling colored E-Ink will look dull and muddy on that gray background.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have a great desire for a color Kindle. But it would make children's books more desirable for me. Those are pretty much all I buy in paper format. But then I'd have to share my Kindle with the little man...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks. . . . .

we've merged several threads that are all basically on the same topic:  rumors of Amazon producing a tablet or color Kindle. . . . .sorry for any confusion.

PLEASE do not start new threads on this topic.  .but feel free to add to the discussion here!

Thanks!

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I will always only read books on a non backlit device. I started reading again because of the Kindle and #1 reason is the display. I already had a computer and a smaller laptop, but I just cannot read on anything with light in the back, period. Not for long periods and in concentration. Reading a website and blog is completely different. 

So for me, reading books will always be on an E-Ink or equivalent device. 

Now I would like a tablet at some point for the other stuff. Stuff that I do currently on a small netbook. It would be more portable, but it must be able to stream stuff. I guess I really want something that is as close to a tablet PC. 

If Amazon makes one, I might get one. Not for reading though. I will only do that on a non back lit device. When I read, I don't want any other distractions. I just want to read. So I don't care what else that device does. 

So I am glad that Bezos still sticks with his guns there as far as the Kindle goes. Its not replacement, its supplementation.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Mods, you might want to merge this with the other Amazon Tablet thread.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I will always only read books on a non backlit device. I started reading again because of the Kindle and #1 reason is the display. I already had a computer and a smaller laptop, but I just cannot read on anything with light in the back, period. Not for long periods and in concentration. Reading a website and blog is completely different.


Everyone's eyes are different....but have you tried reading on a Tablet? I still prefer my K3 for sure, but I've read a couple of books on my iPad (library e-books) and found it didn't bother my eyes much.

I have a hard time reading on laptop screen, but I was surprised to find the iPad didn't bother me. It was easy to adjust the brightness in app which helped a lot, and being able to hold it like I would my Kindle or a paper book (i.e. read laying down with it on my chest etc.) helped as well. So I think a lot of the problems I have with reading on a laptop or computer is not adjusting the brightness as it's more of a hassle and the form factor making it hard to get the distance between screen and eyes right. With the iPad those things aren't an issue.

I should also add that I rarely read for more than 30-60 minutes at a time, and almost never more than 2 hours, so maybe it would bother me more of I was one of the people on here who read for hours on end every day.

In any case, I'll keep my Kindle 3 and do most of my reading on it for sure. But I could see moving on to just owning a tablet down the road once the technology improves and they get a bit lighter and have better battery life. Evenmore so if they finally get a Mirasol or Pixel QI type screen right and it can have a e-ink like mode along with LCD.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

tubemonkey said:


> If Amazon sells it for $250, I'm interested. If they sell it for $500, forget it.


I highly doubt it'll be $500, Amazon are smarter than that. Since you can get an iPad for $500, they won't want to go right up against Apple and match the price, they'll underprice Apple. I think an Amazon tablet about the size of the Nook Color would be priced around $300. The Nook Color is $250 I think but my understanding is that it's not a full tablet, just an ereader (unless you hack it). So Amazon have some room to price a full tablet a little higher than the Nook Color. If they also come out with a larger iPad-sized tablet, I imagine it'll be around $400-450.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I highly doubt it'll be $500, Amazon are smarter than that. Since you can get an iPad for $500, they won't want to go right up against Apple and match the price, they'll underprice Apple. I think an Amazon tablet about the size of the Nook Color would be priced around $300. The Nook Color is $250 I think but my understanding is that it's not a full tablet, just an ereader (unless you hack it). So Amazon have some room to price a full tablet a little higher than the Nook Color. If they also come out with a larger iPad-sized tablet, I imagine it'll be around $400-450.


B&N updated the Nook Color recently to make it a tablet without requiring hacking it.

But otherwise, you're pretty spot on I think. The rumor is two Tablets coming. One codenamed "Coyote" that has a lower end processor on par with a lot of current Android tablets, and the other codenamed "Hollywood" that has a much faster quad core processor.

I'd guess "Coyote" will beasically be a Nook Color competitor and cost around $300 as you note. The "Hollywood" one will be an iPad/Xoom competitor. I bet it will be more than $400-450 if it really has a quad core processor though. The cheapest iPad 2 is $500 and it just has a dual core processor and 512mb of ram etc. So I'd guess Hollywood will be at least $500, and maybe have some multiple skus that add more storage and/or 3G just like the iPad models.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Everyone's eyes are different....but have you tried reading on a Tablet? I still prefer my K3 for sure, but I've read a couple of books on my iPad (library e-books) and found it didn't bother my eyes much.
> 
> would my Kindle or a paper book (i.e. read laying down with it on my chest etc.) helped as well. So I think a lot of the problems I have with reading on a laptop or computer is not adjusting the brightness as it's more of a hassle and the form factor making it hard to get the distance between screen and eyes right. With the iPad those things aren't an issue.


I did try on a Ipad. I don't own one, but my hubby brought one home from work to set it up for one of his team members. So I tried, and tried. It did exactly what it did on my netbook. I did not see any improvement at all as far as reading goes. ON my netbook setting the brightness is very easy and I do that anyway, even for surfing. I tried the Kindle app and another one. I could not read more than 10-15 minutes and I never "forget" the device like on the kindle. For some reason my eyes just glide over the letters with e ink. In the Ipad I get eyestrain right away, its almost like its too sharp and the light no matter how much turned down just bothers. Its just not comfortable to read on. 
It was fun for playing Angry birds though


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fair enough...like I said, everyone's eyes are different! 

Form factor is the main thing that keeps me from reading on my laptop.  I just can't curl up with it on the couch or in bed comfortably like I can with my Kindle or iPad.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe they would call it a Bonfire.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Keep in mind that "Christmas" doesn't really mean December.

For a holiday 2011 release to receive maximum impact, it would have to debut no later than October, or there simply wouldn't be enough of a sell-through season. The K3 was considered a Holiday 2010 release and it debuted in mid- to late-August 2010. (Which gave Amazon time to deal with initial demand, shortages, and get up-to-speed on supplying demand.)

So the real question is, can Amazon and eInk go from "not ready for prime time" to "ready to produce mass quantities to the tune of millions of units in the first 3-6 months" by an August-October time frame?

My uneducated guess is, either Bezos is playing possum, or the answer is "probably not by Holiday 2011."


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So the real question is, can Amazon and eInk go from "not ready for prime time" to "ready to produce mass quantities to the tune of millions of units in the first 3-6 months" by an August-October time frame?


Why e-ink? Most rumors seem to think these will just be LCD tablets, and not color e-ink.

Bezos has been clear that the e-ink, dedicated reader Kindles will continue to exist along side these tablets. So I'd guess any color e-ink device would be a future Kindle rather than an Amazon tablet.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think, by now, we have all heard that there is a tablet-style Kindle in the works.  I hope they just call it the Kindle Tablet, however, and not Scratchpad...that sounds like something you buy for your cat.

On an entirely different note...I am quite a fan of the Android platform.  So, if they have to have a tablet platform to run the Kindle Tablet on, I hope it's Android.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I think, by now, we have all heard that there is a tablet-style Kindle in the works. I hope they just call it the Kindle Tablet, however, and not Scratchpad...that sounds like something you buy for your cat.
> 
> On an entirely different note...I am quite a fan of the Android platform. So, if they have to have a tablet platform to run the Kindle Tablet on, I hope it's Android.


1. Bezos has said he wants to keep the dedicated reader Kindle line going, so I'd guess it won't be called Kindle tablet. I doubt it will be scratchpad either though.

2. All the rumors say it will be Android based--with a cheaper model with a dual core processor, and a pricier one with a quad core processor. I'd guess the first would be a 7" tablet and the 2nd a 10" one as well.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Why e-ink? Most rumors seem to think these will just be LCD tablets, and not color e-ink.
> 
> Bezos has been clear that the e-ink, dedicated reader Kindles will continue to exist along side these tablets. So I'd guess any color e-ink device would be a future Kindle rather than an Amazon tablet.


It's in the linked articles near the top of the thread that he doesn't appear to be thinking of a standard backlit LCD display. He hints heavily that a nonreflective color display is what he's interested in.

Sure, he said current Color eInk tech is still "too pale" and "net ready for prime time" but he offers absolutely no basis for believing an Amazon Color Tablet would be a backlit color LCD. Just the opposite.

And we all know that, right now, color Mirasol displays are a few steps ahead of color eInk... at least in terms of what the public is seeing.

Would an Amazon tablet never be backlit LCD? I suppose Bezos could go that way, but if he is leaning that direction, he has a great poker face... and going nonreflective (color eInk, color Mirasol, etc.) would certainly be something that would make an Amazon tablet stand out from the crowd.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's true.  I just don't pay much attention to what guys like Bezos say as they have to keep a poker face.  Most of the rumors out there seem to be based on people hearing about amazon ordering LCD screens etc.

But we'll see.  I can't see them getting a color e-ink or Mirasol screen in a tablet, and priced competitively with the Nook color in the smaller tablet and the iPad in the larger one, any time soon.

If they can't get a tablet out by the end of this year, they're just going to be even further behind the iPad which is killing everyone in the Tablet market.  And then they'll have to compete with Microsoft's Tablet OS that is supposed to come out in 2012.  That's what I'm really interested in personally.  After using my iPad 2 for a couple of months I've really realized that what I need/want is more of a tablet PC than a media consumption tablet like the iPad or Xoom.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I like Apple products. I like Android products. I like Windows 7 products. I like Amazon/Kindle products.

In fact, I own at least one of each.

(e.g., Apple iPod nano 16GB, Kindle 3, T-Mobile G2 with Google by HTC, a Windows 7 laptop and a Windows 7 desktop.)

So at the moment, I don't need a tablet right now, unless it replaces one or more of the above-mentioned devices.

The oldest thing I own is my desktop, which I need to replace before the end of the year. (Tax advantages, not to mention occasional freeze-ups.)

But the rest are all about a year old, except for my G2 smart phone, which is about 3 months old.

So other than a new desktop, which I'll probably build myself by ordering high-quality parts from Newegg, I don't have a lot of tech needs right now.

I suspect whatever tablet I get, I would want it to at least replace my laptop, if not merge purposes between my laptop and my cell phone...

If I go that direction, I'd go with an HTC tablet with Honeycomb... whenever a good one at a good price appears.

However, it's more likely that I'll wait for a non-backlit Amazon Color Tablet to be available, hoping that it can combine purposes between my Kindle and my laptop.

Time will tell what I actually do, but for now? I'm happy with what I have.

(Well, except for the aging desktop {over three years old} and its occasional freeze-ups.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I suspect whatever tablet I get, I would want it to at least replace my laptop, if not merge purposes between my laptop and my cell phone...


Well, for me a tablet will never replace my laptop as I'm a laptop only person at home and need the keyboard, big harddrive, stats software for work etc.

But I do want a tablet that is functional enough that I can do basic work on the road with it and not have to lug my laptop. So I need microsoft office and a USB port so I can get files on and off of it without needing a computer etc. Then I could do things like work on my Powerpoints on the plane (like I do on my laptop now) and then put them on a USB drive to load on the PC in the conference room.

I can't do any of that stuff with current tablets as they lack MS Office (the third party apps aren't very compatible and wreck formatting) and most don't have USB drive support.

So I got my iPad 2 mainly as a toy. I use it to read the news, watch some videos, surf the net on the couch, play some games etc. I do some work related, PDF reading on it, and have taken notes in meetings a couple times with it, but that's all the work-related stuff I've been able to use it for.

I have the highest hopes for MS making their windows based tablet more focused on work and productivity. The iPad and Android tablets will probably remain more focused on media consumption than productivity.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you tried QuickOffice Pro on Android?

It's well-reviewed.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Have you tried QuickOffice Pro on Android?
> 
> It's well-reviewed.


I only have an iPad, so no.

I've played around with Pages and Keynote and Office to Go on colleague's iPads and both tend to wreck formatting in complex documents with lots of tables, figures etc.

Both are mostly ok if you're just working with straight text though. And those apps are mostly well reviewed as most people have simple word processing needs. Those of us writing research articles etc. are a minority of tablet users, so we're pretty much out of luck for the time being as we really need full MS Office to do our work.

But again, even just having a 100% MS Office app on my iPad is mostly useless since I'd still need a computer to get the file off my iPad and onto a thumb drive so I could load my slides on the PC hooked up to the projector in the conference room.


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I highly doubt it'll be $500, Amazon are smarter than that. Since you can get an iPad for $500, they won't want to go right up against Apple and match the price, they'll underprice Apple. I think an Amazon tablet about the size of the Nook Color would be priced around $300. The Nook Color is $250 I think but my understanding is that it's not a full tablet, just an ereader (unless you hack it). So Amazon have some room to price a full tablet a little higher than the Nook Color. If they also come out with a larger iPad-sized tablet, I imagine it'll be around $400-450.


The Nook Color is a tablet; I have one and love it. What it doesn't have is access to a "real" app store. B&N's app store is a joke, so hacking is a must in order to gain access to the Android Market and Amazon Appstore. The good news is that hacking is super simple and quickly reversed when needed. Mine is hacked and even has a Kindle app.

What Amazon needs to do is build a tablet similar to the Color with the same specs, except for a speed bump from 800 to 1000MHz. They should also run Honeycomb on it. Since they already have content (apps, music, video, cloud, etc), they can lock it out of the Android Market and most users (including me) wouldn't feel the need to jailbreak it. Price this tablet around $225-239 and Amazon would have a runaway hit on their hands.

To satisfy high end users, they could produce a 10" tablet with smartphone features and priced around $400-500 depending on configuration (3G, WiFi, storage).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

More fuel for the fire...
*Amazon Prepares the Way for the Kindle Tablet by Accepting iPad Trade-ins*
http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/kindle-tablet-2/

"More to come on all of that, but today Amazon took an absolutely brilliant step that only it could have taken as a way of preparing the path for the Kindle tablet.

It extended its relatively unknown Buyback program, previously assoicated mostly with textbooks, movies, and video games, to include a wide range of electronics products including the iPad, the iPhone, the Samsung Galaxy, the Motorola Xoom, and all kinds of other devices that might - if you could trade them in for a decent sum - prepare the way for you to buy a Kindle tablet, both in terms of the need to replace functionality and the financial wherewithal to make the purchase. Click here to visit Amazon's Trade-in site." http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=ti_surl_tradein?ie=UTF8&node=2242532011


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Kindles and more. An article by Paul Gilster in the Raleigh NC News and Observer.
http://www.newsobserver.com/2011/05/23/1217425/amazon-devices-coming.html


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I hope something is announced soon. I was planning to buy my mom a K3 for her birthday next month, but I think I might hold off and see what is announced. I'll get her something else for her bday and see what I think about K3s vs the (potential) Amazon Tablets for her Christmas gift.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I say get her the K3 anyway.  But thats me.  I can already tell I am going to be one of those curmudgeons who prefers the dedicated ereader to a tablet.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I like how Amazon's remaining committed to the Kindle (as a reading-specific device). Even if they build a tablet, they're still going to keep the Kindle "line" of products around. Here's an interview where Amazon's CEO confirmed that last week.

 [URL=http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2011/05/will-amazon-make-a-tablet-stay-tuned-says-jeff-bezos.html]http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2011/05/will-amazon-make-a-tablet-stay-tuned-says-jeff-bezos.html
[/url]

They report that any Amazon tablet is "more likely to supplement than to supplant the Kindle, which Bezos calls Amazon's 'purpose-built e-reading device.'"

"We will always be very mindful that we will want a dedicated reading device," Bezos said...


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

As long as AZ stays true to the eink crowd, I'm good with it becuase I'm sure if I had asked B&N back in Jan 2010 if they would still continue to support the Nook 3G today, I'm sure they would have said "Sure buddy, buy with confidence!" 

There hasn't been a firmware update since, oh November 22, 2010, they tell me the 3G model is no longer available, only WiFi and they're wanting to pull the 3G service for those of us who laid down our 249 bones... yeah, I'm a bit fickle.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

It was bound to happen.  Just imagine the uproar if they decided to abandon the Kindle...I don't think they want to unleash that monster!

I love my Kindle and have never wanted to do anything else but read on it.  It's a big world and it's great that everyone gets a choice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***topic merged with existing thread for this discussion ***


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

If there is a demand for e-ink readers, Amazon will most likely sell them to meet that demand. If they don't, someone else will. On the other hand, if there is no demand for e-ink readers, then Amazon won't continue to produce them. This is true whether or no there is a tablet with Amazon's logo on it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

So how long will amazon wait to announce their newest offerings?

News kobo and Nook this week...

Now, was the KSO a way to clear some inventory?!

The touch screen aspect would be nice, guess we shall see!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Whatever Amazon does, I hope it'll be good. What do you guys think will happen?

***New Nook starts shipping June 10th, available for pre-order now.

*B&N is looking into international opportunities ("lots of interest from folks abroad for their devices") but nothing to announce today.

*Touchscreen, as expected, uses Neonode infrared technology. Same technology is in Sony Readers and new Kobo.

*Device runs on Android 2.1.

*New feature: FastPage allows you to zoom forward in book.

*Next month launching MyNook, site for sharing with friends.

*Built-in WiFi, no 3G.

*Shopping experience has been upgraded on device.

*6 different fonts, 7 different sizes.

*Original Nook pricing is now $119 and $169 (for 3G version) until supplies last.

New Nook, 6-inch Pearl e-ink touch-screen, 7.5 ounces, battery life up to 2 months, built-in Wi-Fi (no 3G), $139, available June 10.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

B&N now has the new nook -- 'simple touch reader' -- for pre-order. Available June 10. http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/index.asp

It looks a lot like the new Kobo with similar functionality. http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_kobotouch

I don't think the Kindle is missing anything by NOT having a touch screen, but that aspect will appeal to a lot of folks. The question will be: is it responsive enough to satisfy. I understand it's 'infrared' technology, so you don't have to use your finger. . .so I foresee a plethora of stylus type devices for those who'd prefer to keep the screen unsmudged. 

I will also say I won't be surprised, especially if this technology works well, to see it on a future Kindle. Quite apart from the rumored 'tablets'.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's a question of 'Replying'.  I think Amazon has things in the works. . . .almost certainly at least one tablet device, probably a new Kindle version. . . .they really do think long term and read the trade blogs -- they know as much as the rest of us about what competitors are working on.  They'll release whatever they release when they feel the time is right -- timing of competitor offerings is only one consideration, I think.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Honestly, the lack of buttons appeals to me for my daughter. I was pondering the kobo for her since the majority of her reading would work on it. But then i thought, there are some games that she would like.

So at the moment, I'm holding (since I'm sitting in the ER waiting room and can't go buy the KSO anyway, might as well keep waiting.... Lol) on till closer to her birthday on the 13th to see what might happen.

what's that saying, "good things come to those that wait" - that's my reasoning today anyway. Although, what is the reward for waiting in the ER waiting room?


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

That nook seems like it could offer some real competition to the Kindle.  

I like the fast forward feature very much.  I think the kindle should have that feature.

It is price right to compete too.

2 month battery life is good.

Now I wonder how long until Amazon come out with a better kindle 4?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think it's a question of 'Replying'. I think Amazon has things in the works. . . .almost certainly at least one tablet device, probably a new Kindle version. . . .they really do think long term and read the trade blogs -- they know as much as the rest of us about what competitors are working on. They'll release whatever they release when they feel the time is right -- timing of competitor offerings is only one consideration, I think.


True story. But I was thinking they might do something... lower the prices or something >_> And I'm hoping we get a DX update before another smaller Kindle update....


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Sam Rivers said:


> That nook seems like it could offer some real competition to the Kindle.
> 
> I like the fast forward feature very much. I think the kindle should have that feature.
> 
> ...


I think the K1 had the fast/forward feature but they took it out, could someone else clarify this? I don't use my K1 to read.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually you can get a new (not refurbished) wifi-only Nook (1st generation) on eBay for $99, sold by B&N.  

This new Nook looks to be a vast improvement on the original (assuming they got the touch screen right, and better than the touch screen on the original, which is awful - I have a Nook).  The question is, how many of the issues did they actually address (aside from the aesthetics - the original Nook is thicker and heavier than the Kindle 2, not to mention the K3, and I hate the shiny white frame).  More importantly though, did they address things like having the B&N content separate from sideloaded content, and almost every function taking more "touches" than on the Kindle.  About the only thing I find simpler to do on the Nook is checking the time.  Way too many things literally take you out of the book you're reading (things like turning wifi on/off).  And hopefully they've improved the shelves/collections feature, which is pretty much useless as it is now.  

It's definitely a shot across Kindle's bow, though - and I think with Kobo announcing their new reader with a touch screen yesterday & B&N today, Amazon's probably going to have to come out with a touch screen.  I know, I know, lots of folks rail against the touch screen but I think to stay in the game it's gonna have to happen.  In the meantime I'd expect another price reduction for K3 since this new Nook is the same price as the WiFi K3.  

And this can't be good news for Sony readers....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the specks, the new nook is only half a pound in weight. . . .also holds 1000 books -- probably enough for many but fewer than Kindle. It does have a micro SD slot though.

They advertise 2 months on a charge. 

They also claim to have minimized the flash on a page turn. . .and say theirs are faster than on Kindle.

They're still a bit disingenuous regarding number of titles available, claiming 2 million to Kindles 950K and ignoring that many of their 2 million are also available for Kindle via other sites.

They claim their stores will provide customer support -- even being it's in person it would have to be pretty stellar to be better than Amazon's 'phone and email' support.

They note the nook supports library lending and the Kindle doesn't -- yet.

They're wrong about WiFi, I think: they brag about WiFi in the stores and ATT hotspots. . . . I may be wrong, but I think you can connect a Kindle at a B&N's free WiFi and at an ATT hotspot.

It has an Android OS -- which doesn't mean it can do games -- but no browser.

Here's a link to the comparison table: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/compare/index.asp?PID=38254

****oh, and I merged a couple of similar threads  ***


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: the 'fast forward'. . . .I'd have to see how it works to see if it's something that I think matters.  Currently, on Kindle, if a book is formatted with chapter breaks, you can page forward fast to each next chapter.  I actually find that of limited use because normally, well, I want to start at the beginning and go on to the end, not skip stuff.   I rarely have to 'flip through' anything.  Those I do, have the linked TOC which works.

I agree, however, that it's a nice looking device. . . .debating walking over to my local B&N to play. . . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: the 'fast forward'. . . .I'd have to see how it works to see if it's something that I think matters. Currently, on Kindle, if a book is formatted with chapter breaks, you can page forward fast to each next chapter. I actually find that of limited use because normally, well, I want to start at the beginning and go on to the end, not skip stuff.  I rarely have to 'flip through' anything. Those I do, have the linked TOC which works.
> 
> I agree, however, that it's a nice looking device. . . .debating walking over to my local B&N to play. . . . .


I'd just posted the same thing, but it got lost when you merged the threads. 

I actually use the chapter breaks when I'm reading between devices - I so rarely have 3G on that syncing just doesn't usually work for me (plus there are 4 of us on the account, so if someone else has already read the book...) - so I'll skip ahead chapters to find where I left off on another device.

Speaking of 3G, one more thought I'd had is that Amazon might almost have to keep the 3G option, it's one thing that now separates them from the others now that Nook has gone wifi only.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think the Kindle is missing anything by NOT having a touch screen, but that aspect will appeal to a lot of folks. The question will be: is it responsive enough to satisfy.


I love touch screens, but I don't really need one on my Kindle. I use the touch screen a lot when reading for work on my iPad as that's mostly pdfs of research articles and I need to highlight things and jot notes etc. But I don't really do any of that stuff when just reading a book for leisure--which is all I do on my Kindle.

Only use I'd have for a touch screen on a Kindle is quicker dictionary look ups form being able to simply touch a word instead of having to scroll to it, but that's not big deal. I suppose if they every improved the Kindle web browser to make it worth even bothering with a touch screen would be useful for navigating web pages as well (scrolling, clicking links etc.).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I'd just posted the same thing, but it got lost when you merged the threads.


Sorry about that -- it can happen if someone is posting just when a move or merge is happening.  But we do like to keep there from being 8 substantially similar discussions. 


> I actually use the chapter breaks when I'm reading between devices - I so rarely have 3G on that syncing just doesn't usually work for me (plus there are 4 of us on the account, so if someone else has already read the book...) - so I'll skip ahead chapters to find where I left off on another device.
> 
> Speaking of 3G, one more thought I'd had is that Amazon might almost have to keep the 3G option, it's one thing that now separates them from the others now that Nook has gone wifi only.


It probably is the big difference now -- wonder how long they can continue with it, since they are subsidizing it?

I expect that the rumored tablets will come in a 3G configuration, but that will require a data plan through a carrier; maybe that you buy separately.



mooshie78 said:


> Only use I'd have for a touch screen on a Kindle is quicker dictionary look ups form being able to simply touch a word instead of having to scroll to it, but that's not big deal. I suppose if they every improved the Kindle web browser to make it worth even bothering with a touch screen would be useful for navigating web pages as well (scrolling, clicking links etc.).


But, see, to me, if they did that. . .they'd almost have to start charging for the 3G. Right now, the browser is of minimal use so their data charges are manageable. If they made it nice and zippy to where people used it a lot, they'd either have to raise the price or add a monthly charge for usage over a certain amount. Which, now that I think about it, is how they could handle 3G on the rumored tablet(s).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry about that -- it can happen if someone is posting just when a move or merge is happening.  But we do like to keep there from being 8 substantially similar discussions.
> It probably is the big difference now -- wonder how long they can continue with it, since they are subsidizing it?
> 
> I expect that the rumored tablets will come in a 3G configuration, but that will require a data plan through a carrier; maybe that you buy separately.


No worries, I realized what had happened when I saw the threads merged. 
I can't imagine that they'd subsidize 3G in the tablets - way too expensive - the 3G for the Kindle isn't used for long periods of time (at least not by me, I'm sure there are folks who use it more than I do to surf the net...slowly...)

It's funny - folks on nookboards aren't that crazy about the new Nook - to me, it's a definite improvement in a lot of ways, but I'd still want to see if they've made improvements in functionality, that's where my K2 has always won hands down over my Nook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> It's funny - folks on nookboards aren't that crazy about the new Nook - to me, it's a definite improvement in a lot of ways, but I'd still want to see if they've made improvements in functionality, that's where my K2 has always won hands down over my Nook.


Really? That surprises me. . . . .but. . . .then. . . .they've made it more like a Kindle with touch. . . maybe it's because those drawn to the nook like the color -- even the original had the extra lcd screen, and they're not happy about only B&W.

I agree about the functionality. . . .still debating the walk down the hill to check it out.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .still debating the walk down the hill to check it out.


Hmm, I'm thinking you should think more about the trip home... Uphill! LOL!!!

Go go, check it out for us and tell us all about it!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking you should think more about the trip home... Uphill! LOL!!!
> 
> Go go, check it out for us and tell us all about it!!


Precisely why I haven't made the trip! DH has my car because his truck got a flat. . . . though it _would_ be good for me. Sigh!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, see, to me, if they did that. . .they'd almost have to start charging for the 3G. Right now, the browser is of minimal use so their data charges are manageable. If they made it nice and zippy to where people used it a lot, they'd either have to raise the price or add a monthly charge for usage over a certain amount. Which, now that I think about it, is how they could handle 3G on the rumored tablet(s).


Good point. I didn't think of that as I only have the wifi K3 now. I don't use the Kindle way from the house that much, and when I do it's in a place like a coffee shop that has wifi, or on a plane where you have to turn the 3g off anyway.


----------

